# A sad day for Southern Californians



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Yeah I was sad when big bear closed. I wanted to get up there this season , but I did not get the chance. Well theres always next season ,Right?. Hope fully I will get up there when it opens . Big bear is only 2 Hr drive from me!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

When is it supposed to re-open? I'm taking a trip out there around Christmas and that would be a bummer if I couldn't ride.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

vtecbrown said:


> When is it supposed to re-open? I'm taking a trip out there around Christmas and that would be a bummer if I couldn't ride.


i think sometime in november?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

YAH! xmas should be fine with man made. There is a comp this weekend Sept 20th they are putting 90 tons of snow there for a comp.


----------

